# How to Make a Capri Sun Purse



## marshall1704 (Sep 6, 2007)

Buy two boxes of Capri Sun drink pouches and drink 'em.
Remove the excess liquid from the pouches. Get a dish towel and a rolling pin. Place the towel on a table and put the drink pouch on top of it. Roll the drink pouch flat like you would pizza dough. You need to drink and flatten out 13 pouches.
Piece together the pattern of the purse. With a sewing machine, sew four pouches with the bottom of the pouch to the top of another pouch. This will be the bottom of the purse.
Sew three pouches together side by side. Repeat that step for the other side of the purse.
Sew each side to the middle two pieces of the bottom.
Bend the end pieces of the bottom up to meet the sides of the purse. Sew the seams closed. This creates a box of Capri Sun.
Sew the last three remaining pouches together, just like the sides of the purse.
Attach this new piece to a long side of the box you have already created. This creates a closing flap to the purse.
Use a ribbon to make a strap and put snaps on the flap to close the purse.
Tips
Use a sewing machine, it will not ruin it.
You can also sew it by hand (more work, but it works just fine).
Tape and staples also work to piece a CapriSun purse together.
How to Make a Capri Sun Purse - wikiHow


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 7, 2007)

thx again


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you! My daughter would love one of these.


----------



## la_diosa (Oct 19, 2007)

thanx that sounds really fun to make


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

that's cool. Thanks for posting



I've seen these at the markets and they're always really expensive


----------



## star* (Feb 17, 2008)

woow cool


----------

